# DIY 'tub' filter



## ontariobetta (Mar 13, 2006)

I got the idea from this site here: http://www.sydneycichlid.com/old_scp/diyice.html

Except I used a piece of PVC pipe instead of a pop bottle. I also added some Bio-support materials along with the gravel, and also some filter floss. 
It works great for growout tanks, and is really easy to make. You don't have to use an icecream tub, anything will work.


----------



## slund (Mar 19, 2006)

I have used similar filters when I had angel fry! I used glass jars though..worked very well and safe for fry!!

Stacie


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Wow! thats an excellent link! Thanks ontario.. I am definatly going to try that out.

I was wondering where your floss is in your set up? Inside the pvc?


----------



## ontariobetta (Mar 13, 2006)

I have it covering the gravel. You gotta put a bit of the gravel on top of it to hold it down though.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Oohhh i gotcha! Because thats the first start of the flow into the filter. Makes a lot of sense 

Gunna try it out when i get my 29 grow out. ^^


----------



## biofish (Jan 4, 2007)

To make this more powerful, could you do something like a sump do you think? For example use the coke bottle or a more heavy duty pvc and use maybe a tank instead of the tub, layer different types of filter media (perhaps seperate them by undergravel filter?) and then have one running as a siphon and the other with a pump to return the water?

Another idea: run the siphon down into the pvc to the bottom of the tank and have the water pumped back up through the media from the bottom (as opposed to running up through the pvc) and return from the top? 

Do either of these sound feasible? I'm short on cash and trying to do as much DIY as I can for a new setup. I wanted to make a sump but it's going to be too complicated.


----------



## PalermoPenano (Jul 17, 2007)

heres one that works just as well

http://www.djramsey.com/tropfish/homemade.htm


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

I'm about to make a sump with a 5000 gph pump....Pray I don't drown and I'll post photo's later.


----------



## gblackma (Nov 29, 2006)

PalermoPenano said:


> heres one that works just as well
> 
> http://www.djramsey.com/tropfish/homemade.htm


Thanks for the info. Looks great.


----------



## dr_sudz (Sep 12, 2007)

This looks like the old undergravel filters I first started with back when I was 12.


----------

